# Guinness Nitrosurge - anyone tried it ? Is double the price justified ?



## twofor1

Guinness Nitrosurge is now available, according to the manufacturers it revolutionises the pouring experience, delivering beautiful smooth Guinness. https://nitrosurge.guinness.com/

It is double the price though, standard cans of draught Guinness are currently 8 for €10 in Dunnes, the Nitrosurge cans are 6 for €15 plus an additional €25 for the reusable nitrosurge device.

It only comes in 6 packs so with the device it will cost €40 to sample it.

Anyone tried it ? What do you think ?


----------



## deanpark

I have a different image when I think of a night on the Guinness with the inevitable "surge" the next morning.


----------



## dereko1969

The Guinness Zero in pubs uses the Nitrosurge - I found it tasted great after a round of golf but I wouldn't bother myself with buying one for home use, though I'm only a Guinness drinker when there's no craft beer in the pub and would very rarely drink it at home, though I do like the West Indies Porter Guinness do in bottles.


----------



## DB74

It's excellent and well worth the money


----------



## 50andOut

ha - I was dying to give this a go after seeing the empty display stand in store I figured it was pretty popular and be interested to see what it was like. Anyway this week its back in stock, so I picked up the more expensive 6 pack and it said to collect the gadget at the till.

I didn't realise you then had to pay for the gadget and €25!! who are they kidding. There is negligible difference between a normal can and a pub poured pint anyway and I cannot fathom how they think I would be the one paying for their new marketing gimmick. from what I could see of my very brief look at the box, there was a USB charger. So the yolk needs charging? Plus something else to clean and store. 

I guess maybe whilst the pubs were closed there's some purists who would have argued its worth it, but now?

No thanks - I promptly told the lady on the till I will put them back and get a normal fridge pack (which are actually reduced to match the new islands edge stout being promoted).

50+0


----------



## 50andOut

Can vs pour blind taste test.









						Guinness can v Pint v Straight Pour. Blind taste test!
					

So this was one we had lined up for a while - so many people say they'd never drink Guinness out of a can - but is it psychological or is there actually a bi...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## tallpaul

Each to their own. I think it commendable that Guinness keep innovating with their product rather than sitting on their laurels. I also think it more interesting that Guinness has obviously done the numbers, hastened and influenced by Covid no doubt, and found that home drinking is going to more prevalent at the expense of the publicans and the on-trade. By making their product as close as possible to 'the real thing' they are hedging their bets nicely.

So what if it is more expensive? No doubt there has been considerable R&D costs in developing this new technology. There is plenty of the cheaper stuff on the shelves for those that see the price of alcohol to be their sole discerning factor.

Personally I VERY rarely drink stout so I wouldn't be bothered with this. It doesn't stop me appreciating the effort that has gone into it though. My clear preference is craft beer that has a bit flavour and character rather than the god-awful melange of similar bland tasting and looking lagers. I also don't mind paying more for something that tastes nicer. Is that not the whole point of drinking a beer in the first place?


----------



## Salvadore

I think the nitrosurge cans are a full pint rather than a half litre so that would account for some of the difference in price.


----------



## noproblem

50andOut said:


> There is negligible difference between a normal can and a pub poured pint anyway.


Sacrilege.


----------



## Steven Barrett

50andOut said:


> No thanks - I promptly told the lady on the till I will put them back and get a normal fridge pack (which are actually reduced *to match the new islands edge stout* being promoted).
> 
> 50+0


I bought 4 cans of Islands Edge last week. Guinness have nothing to fear.


----------



## time to plan

Steven Barrett said:


> I bought 4 cans of Islands Edge last week. Guinness have nothing to fear.


I was very suspicious when I saw their telly ad. Stout is NOT meant to be refereshing.


----------



## twofor1

I had 2 cans of nitrosurge in a friends. We both thought it was smoother than the standard draught can, but not a lot in it.  Don’t think I would be confident in a blindfold test telling a standard draught can from a nitrosurge can. I will not be paying €15 for 6 nitrosurge cans.

Dunnes currently have slabs of  draught Guinness cans, not 500 ml though but limited edition 24 x 538 ml cans for €26. That's a remarkable €1.08 a can compared to nitrosurge at €2.50 a can.


----------



## 50andOut

Thanks 2for1, for updating us. 

As shown in that video above (by some self proclaimed guinness guru), he couldn't tell the difference between the pub poured pint and the can. 

I don't think there's much of a difference, at least not big enough that there an obvious gap that needs me to pay to fill (rather than just going to the pub).

i'm off to dunnes


----------



## MrEarl

There's no way that I would ever buy one of these devices,  they've been designed to help sell Guinness at a more expensive price to the home market, imho...

Then there's also the additional negative to consider,  that once you've bought one of these devices,  you'll be quizzed on why you need to go to the pub, to get a decent pint!

I'd much rather have a few pints in the pub, from time to time,  if I'm in the mood for Guinness.

If I'm having a few beers at home,  I'll have a few Craft IPAs.


----------



## Firefly

MrEarl said:


> Then there's also the additional negative to consider,  that once you've bought one of these devices,  you'll be quizzed on why you need to go to the pub, to get a decent pint!


Good point


----------



## Marion

I’m not a Guinness drinker … but

I’m sure the pub experience far out ways the experience of having Guinness at home.

Maybe, I’m biased.

Having said that, I’d buy this as as a present for friends who love Guinness. 

Marion


----------

